# Is Eprinex okay for pregnant goats?



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I posted this as part of another thread about lice, but i think it got lost in the discussion 

My buck, Luc, had something going on. He's hard to catch so i couldn't tell what it was, but he was itchy and losing hair around his eyes, so i used Eprinex (which i use for chicken mites) and poured the dose along his back. This was about 10 days ago. He is much better.

My girls are now itchy. The ones who aren't pregnant and are with Luc seem mostly okay. The doe who just delivered is not itchy. The three pregnant ones are very itchy, and I thought it was their winter coat b/c they were scratching their sides along the fence, but since i've been doing baby watch and been in the barn more I have noticed them scratching the tops of their heads (on corners, so they are losing hair in a streak down the middle), their eyes, and the backs of their front feet. I managed to do a lice check on Chara and don't know if it is eggs or just dandruff. I didn't see anything moving, so maybe it is some kind of mite, but since the Eprinex worked so well on Luc I would like to use it. Reading the label says it is safe for all ages, including lactating dairy cattle. There is no slaughter or milk withdrawal necessary. 

So can i use it on the pregnant does? What about the ones who aren't really itchy - should i just treat everyone? Or play it super-safe and use DE on them instead?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I knew the answer but...... I have never used the stuff....hopefully someone will know .... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe this will help http://www.jefferslivestock.com/images/label/17185.htm I just skimmed it so I don't know if it is any help.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think its okay on lactating does and kids...not sure in your case though :/


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I read the label and googled, and decided it would be ok. Also, if it doesn't harm the chickens (knowing that birds are usually more sensitive to chemicals) then it should be ok for goats. 

They are so itchy, i hate to wait, and I thought it would be better to treat the moms than have to worry about all the babies too. Whatever my buck had is getting better, b/c i noticed today the hair around his eyes is coming back. 

I hate lice............mites.................flies, mosquitos, all those little icky things that plague us and our animals


----------

